

Tesla moves ahead from Google in race to build self-driving cars - tosh
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/70d26288-1faf-11e3-8861-00144feab7de.html#axzz2fEIalRui

======
intratoast
Did not read paywall story, but my thoughts on why Tesla might have done this
is that they are perhaps working toward a different goal of 90% autopilot in 3
years, as opposed to 100% in X years. Also, maybe has different ideas when it
comes to licsenseing the tech and all.

------
peachlover
Im against posts that lead me to page that i have to pay for. Please HN do
something about that!

~~~
Gustomaximus
Perfect chance for a new browser extension. When ever it finds a pay wall it
looks for a similar article when you click the link.

------
jaredsohn
Same headline on cnn: [http://edition.cnn.com/2013/09/18/business/tesla-self-
drive-...](http://edition.cnn.com/2013/09/18/business/tesla-self-drive-car/)

------
senthilnayagam
Pay wall

